# WEBSITE (unvollständig) Bewertung erwünscht



## psifactory (28. Juli 2006)

Hi,

Ich arbeite zur Zeit an einer Website für ein Unternehmen im Sicherheits und Kommunikations Bereich.

Logo & Website habe ich bereits entworfen. Jetzt wollte ich halt mal von euch eine Bewertung des ganzen hören bevor ich es den zukünftigen Eignern vorstellen werde. Die Website besteht zur Zeit nur aus dem Template.

Hoffe ich bin hier dann im richtigen Forum gelandet! 

Hier der Link http://www.sfk-ns.com

Benutzer: test
PW: testtest

Grüsse


----------



## psifactory (29. Juli 2006)

Hab grad gemerkt dass ich doch in dem falschen Forum gelandet bin.. Sorry :-(

@ Mod: Welches Forum wäre hierfür das richtige -- BITTE VERSCHIEBEN


----------

